# New 30gal tank



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey all, so I'm in the process of finishing my 30gallon tank. So here is a journal of the process i went though.

_*The substrate. *_
 
*The layout. *
 
*Macro layout.*
 
*Panorama.*
 
*Slowly filling up(40mins)haha. *
 
*BA's rocks. *
 
*Filled. *
 *
BA's plants. 10$ Total.*


fully planted pictures to come. 
Big thanks to *Greg's plant package*, which i will show off _shortly._


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice setup. 

Two questions though: what type of rocks are you using and why not use gravel instead of the whitish sand?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

I capped the dirt substrate with sand because it's more fine then gravel and wont let dirt come up or seep through the gravel leading to brown water. So I just used the sand to make the path instead of gravel. 
And I don't remember what the rocks are called, but I'll take a look next time i go.

Thanks.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

So here she is almost done. water is still cloudy, and a few more water changes will get rid of that. also bought a piece of wood for the java moss to grow on.

Oh and there is a TON of new growth on each plant.

Ill post more soon.

*Soon______________edit.*
*ludwigia (?)
**
Limnophila aquatica*

*Ludwigia glandulosa
*_
_*wisteria*

*lotus*

*sagittaria subulata *

*Bacapa *

*anacharis*(_Egeria densa)_

*java moss*

_Gonna put the moss on a sweet piece of wood.

Again.


all these photo's shot with a Canon PowerShot SD1400 IS. _


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

fyi cloudy water is mainly due to insufficient bacterial colony. The quickest way to clear that up is a good squeeze of old filter material into that tank, which helps it cycle instantly. The more wc's you do, the slower the development of beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee really lovely layout.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Beijing08 said:


> fyi cloudy water is mainly due to insufficient bacterial colony.


thanks hopefully it will be cycled soon, and i think its still the sand i put in. couldn't wash it, it's to fine. lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think the sand looks OK.
New tanks are always like that for the first week. It'll settle down.
I like the scaping and the multi-colour layout. It looks very promissing, can't wait to see what it looks like when it matures in 2 or 3 months. Keep posting updates. Good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

New piece of wood, with some java moss.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice scaping!! Great call to add the driftwood. Its going to be good!

One suggestion...is it possible to keep your pictures within your post? Don't know how to describe it....right now my browser open a new page every time I click on one of your pictures.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

That's an awesome start Peter good work!


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Greg_o said:


> That's an awesome start Peter good work!


Well thanks to you and your package. 
Oh and the lotus is going like crazy 3 new leaves since i planted her.



_and one more updated shot. _


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I love that piece of wood... it looks like a tree... very zen... you can make a moss tree  and the rocks are gorgeous as well... where did you get those rocks btw? I have to go grab some. I bought a piece a long time ago.. can't find more since.... Have you thought about putting xmas moss on the tree? I think it fills out more... see attached  A member was kind enough to send me this picture...


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Hopefully the moss fills out real soon. and the rocks I got from BigAl's Vaughn, totally forgot the name.



laurahmm said:


> I love that piece of wood... it looks like a tree... very zen... you can make a moss tree  and the rocks are gorgeous as well... where did you get those rocks btw? I have to go grab some. I bought a piece a long time ago.. can't find more since.... Have you thought about putting xmas moss on the tree? I think it fills out more... see attached  A member was kind enough to send me this picture...


So my Ammonia levels are down and out. but nitrate and nitrite still up up up.

Nitrate is about 10ppm
Nitrite is about .25ppm or up hard to tell. 
this will come down a bit too right?
and it's safe to add more fish soon?


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you ever tried "Tetra SafeStart?" I've always been weary of those bacteria in a bottle products, but I've used this product twice and it worked each time!!

First time on initial setup of my 29 gallon, when I added the product ammonia levels were high and nitrate and nitrite was 0. The next, next night I retested and ammonia and nitrite was 0 (or extremely close to) and nitrate had a value.

Same thing happened very recently when I transferred everything (gravel, fish, plants) from my 29 gallon to my 38 gallon... my bio filter obviously crashed and I was having a new cycle with ammonia and nitrite levels climbing. The next day I added SafeStart and 2 days later, all the values were back to being ideal.

At least in my experience, it took around 3 days to fully cycle my tanks, I've read on other forums that it takes around a week, but in any case, it works to quicken the cycling process... and in the year I've had the 29 gallon tank, the bio-filter never crashed meaning the bacteria is self regenerating, ie., they don't die off after a set time like other bacteria products

I suggest you try it! A bottle to treat 30 gallons cost me $15 from BA Hamilton, and it was worth every penny  - there are many good reviews about the product online, originally it was called BioSpira from MarineLand

Just FYI


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

^^^Thanks for the info, but it's finally stabilized and cycled.


Added a 12 dwarf neon rainbow, and a 5" common pleco along with a few cherry shrimp from my ten gallon. 
Updated picture


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

*june update*

Posting an updated image of my tank. 
_taken June 1st._ Some plants grew better then others if you compare photo's.


Tanks has 12 dwarf neon rainbows, 5 tiger barbs, 2 clown loach, and 4/5 red cherry shrimp.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

** JUNE 28th.*
_Added a huge amazon sword plus 6 Siamese algae eaters._


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Good choice, didn't sound that great when you mention it, but it actually adds to the setup. Need to trim the moss though. Got to keep the fast growing plants under control. Very nice setup, I like the colours. They compliment the rocks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice tank buddy, congratz.

PS: why don't you add the pics to your posts through the board attachements option(easier for everybody to view them) instead of puting them on ImageShack ?!?!?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys. so here it is after a trim and some cleaning.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

after a major trim.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hm, some of your forground plants are usually used for background. It might be hard to keep it up like that as you will probably need to trim it every week. You might want to find some nice medium height plant for the forground.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

some are, but that's cuz i had no more room in the back for them. so far i've only been doing small trims, nothing drastic. It's a relatively low maintenance tank for me. 

Thanks for the comment


----------



## sherizard (Jul 11, 2011)

awesome tank! just wondering how long did it take for your red tiger lotus to get that big?  I have on in my tank but right now i have it as a foreground plant. not sure if i should move it back.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

the lotus i got from a member on here as a plant package. when i got it it was about 10" big, but kept producing new leaves every week at least. put it in some direct light and watch them grow. along with some co2 (diy, or a system) i use diy yeast/sugar/water. ill try to take some new pictures of it for you. kinda hard to see it in the newer pictures.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

My roots so far.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

very nice..plants look healthy


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

ubr0ke said:


> very nice..plants look healthy


Thanks, they did till i had a loose light bulb and it fooked up the light cycle. so some yellow/dead leaves in the latest picture.

Added a bunch of Ludwigia cuttings from my ten gallon to the far left side. hopefully it will fill in. Also sword had to be trimmed down to one stem. but the most important thing is that there is new growth.

September update


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

nice looking setup,

just a quick question from your last photo, did you use gravel/sand for the substrate? - went through the first post and you mentioned using dirt/soil. 

do you find any problems mixing gravel and sand, I have a play sand and just wondering if I could mix it with gravel to make at least 1.5" thick substrate. 

thanks..


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely tank  love the driftwood


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

gofigure said:


> nice looking setup,
> 
> just a quick question from your last photo, did you use gravel/sand for the substrate? - went through the first post and you mentioned using dirt/soil.
> 
> ...


If you mix sand and gravel..the gravel will end up on top...if you mix dirt and sand...dirt will stay on the bottom as long as your careful uprooting plants..I would mix 1 part dirt with 3 parts sand...then cap with an inch or 2 of sand.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.

What i did in my tank was making 2" of dirt/soil mix. then a layer of sand about 1" or more, and finally an 1"or 2 of gravel. the sand acts as a good cap for the soil not to come up.

VIDEO --------------------------- |

few more pictures from trimming day. Went a little trim crazy to encourage new growth after some light issues.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Thanks!, just want to try this but without the soil...


----------

